# 40th Annual Antique Tractor/Engine Show



## singoliver66 (Jul 22, 2011)

Western Wisconsin Agricultural Museum, Inc.
40th Anniversary Antique Engine Show
AUGUST 5th, 6th, & 7th, 2011

2 miles north of Westby - 4 miles south of Cashton Highway 27 (S 1061)
Featuring 
Lesser Known Classics & Corn Harvesting Equipment
“See the past come to life!”
Gates open at 8:00a.m. Friday, Saturday, & Sunday
$5.00 per day 12 and up; $10.00 Button good for whole weekend

ANTIQUE TRACTOR PULL
FRIDAY EVENING 5:00 p.m.

Show Confirmation: Jay Hankee (608)634-3825 Dan Klinkner (608)317-2446

Western Wisconsin Agricultural Museum & Facebook


----------

